# EFUH to close.



## Fairynuff (3 April 2016)

Is this true? I heard through the grapevine that htey are packing up and hounds being divided between other hunts. Surely it's nonsense?


----------



## Fairynuff (3 April 2016)

no one?


----------



## JanetGeorge (4 April 2016)

Their website is 'suspended' but can't find anything else.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (4 April 2016)

Looks like its disbanded is a fair bit about it on their fb group


----------



## JanetGeorge (4 April 2016)

Heavens, yes!!  Sounds like a mini-scandal!


----------



## Clodagh (5 April 2016)

I doubt there has ever been a hunt amalgamation/takeover/merger/contract put in place without lots of dummies being spat far and wide! I odn't know the ins and outs of what is happening here but the FB page made for eyebrow raising reading.


----------



## Stockers (5 April 2016)

Very sad.  I've not hunted with them for ten years due to having an unsuotable mount - the old days of Doug Hill and Ken Hand.  Had some great days out.  so sad it has come to this.


----------



## Countryman (7 April 2016)

Does anybody know why? Urbanisation or other factors?


----------



## shoeey (8 April 2016)

This from the Countryside Alliance should answer your questions!

Hunts in south Essex to work together

Two well-known Essex hunts will combine their efforts later this year, to offer great hunting in the south of the county.

From the autumn, the Essex hunt and the Essex Farmers and Union hunt (EFUH) will start a three-year period of sharing facilities and hunt country. Subject to careful control on numbers, members of both hunts will have the benefit of being able to enjoy visiting and riding in both countries.

The majority of the EFUH hounds will move to the Essex kennels in Barnston and a small number may be &#8220;drafted&#8221; to other packs around the country.

Tim Bonner, chief executive of the Countryside Alliance, said: &#8220;Not everyone thinks of Essex as a hotbed of hunting, but in fact there no fewer than six packs of foxhounds operating within its boundaries, with huge support. This new arrangement between hunts in the south of the county is really welcome and will ensure that those areas of the county that are still hunt-able continue to see hounds on a regular basis.&#8221;

The move has been made because increased roads and other rural development in the area mean there is less land available to the EFUH than in former years. Members will continue to be EFUH subscribers but will have the opportunity to attend meets in the Essex country as well as their own.

EFUH hunt chairman Mervyn Clarke said: &#8220;The Essex Farmers and Union Hunt has recently agreed to work closely with the Essex Hunt. The arrangements ensure the welfare of all the hounds and the combined pack of hounds shall continue to meet regularly in the EFUH country.

&#8220;This is a very positive move forward, given the pressures on hunts by urban development, the needs of other country sports and economic pressures, which so many hunts face.

&#8220;The Farmers and Union will retain its independence whilst working closely with its good friends at the Essex. These arrangements will also help to spread the visits to individual landowners&#8217; land, which will benefit everyone.

&#8220;Members of both hunts will enjoy the benefits of combined hunting in both countries, with more days out available to all by way of a combined meet card.&#8221;

Essex hunt joint master Andrew Smith said: &#8220;It is a win, win, win, win situation - this arrangement will strengthen and preserve the future of hunting in Essex. The subscribers from both packs get to hunt in a different country with a different pack of hounds, increasing days they can follow hounds by 40% - all this with no increase to subscriptions. Both packs&#8217; masters and committees are excited and dedicated to taking the future of hunting in Essex forward together in a realistic and positive manner.&#8221;

For more information, contact the Countryside Alliance press office on 0207 840 9220 or email charlotte-cooper@countryside-alliance.org


----------

